

Keen On 2014: Apple, Apple & Apple - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/11/keen-on-2014-robert-scobles-big-three-tech-trends-for-the-new-year/

======
kirtijthorat
Why would Robert Scoble compare Apple’s iWatch & Google Glass together? These
two things are totally different. One is smart watch where as other one is a
wearable computer. I don't get it. Then he goes on giving everyone meaning
Microsoft and Google fair chance of disrupting market with some if logic. And,
finally he says there won’t be any truly new-new things in 2014 which will be
just refinement rather than revolution. But, what about other tech companies
beyond these three biggies? They have as good as chance of disrupting the
market with some new innovation.

